# Fish Sitters



## alisteeves (Nov 10, 2014)

I'm going away for two weeks in July and I would have trouble trusting a friend, or my brother to visit and take care of my aquarium. Does anyone have any suggestions, a service they use, or am I worrying too much? 

Thanks!


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Suggestions:

* How about an auto fish feeder and then your brother, friend etc only has to do water top ups ?
* Put individual food amounts in little pill containers available at any drug store, that will help your feeding helper put just the right amount in every feeding 
* I would also suggest that during your time away you cut the feeding to once a day - unless there are species related issues such as anthias, pregnant fish etc

Have a great vacation !


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

I do the weekly pill box thing and because you're going away for two weeks I would suggest every other day rather than once per day. 

I would also hide all the other food containers so your fishsitter doesn't get the opportunity to feed the fish any more than you've left for them.

Leave them an emergency telephone number for a fellow hobbyist in case something goes horribly wrong while you're away.

I go away a couple times a year and my 74 year old mother takes care of my 4 big tanks this way without any problems.
--
Paul


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Yes I know we worry too much. I am away for 5weeks, everything is on auto and only once a day for feeding. Water change every two weeks 10percent. My spouse is taking care, I have prepare all water in instant ocean buckets. So if you prepare everything in advance, then there should not be problem for anyone who is taking care.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

If you have a saltwater tank there are quite a few companies out there that would help you for a small fee. Carls, Aquatic Kingdom, Reef Boutique...

If you have a freshwater tank I wouldn't worry about WC's and such, just an auto feeder and someone to fill it up every week.


----------

